# Walter Pk380 Offical Pics



## Ghost23

Gentleman and Ladies,
Here are pics of the *BRAND NEW* Walter PK380. In theory this gun is supposed to be available April 2009.

First Edition

MSRP: $425.00

Black

MSRP: $362.00

Two Tone

MSRP: $423.00

Black w/ laser

MSRP : $456.00

All of the info provided above can be found here:
http://www.smith-wesson.com/webapp/...=10002&catalogId=13152&categoryId=60806&top=Y


----------



## Shipwreck

I am curious as to whether Walther actually makes it, or if Uramex, Walther's parent company, makes it - like the do the P22.


----------



## duomatic

This was copied from Walther's (Smith and Wesson's) FAQ:


"4. Are all Walther pistols manufactured in Germany?

The PPS, SP22, P99, P22 and G22 are manufactured in Germany. The PPK and PPK/S-1 are manufactured by Smith & Wesson in their Houlton, Maine plant."


----------



## duomatic

Does Uramex have a factory in Germany I wonder?


----------



## Shipwreck

duomatic said:


> Does Uramex have a factory in Germany I wonder?


Yes - they are still made in Germany - but the P22 is not a REAL Walther


----------



## MLB

Oh, I don't know about that. If they're willing to put their name on it, I'd say it's a "real" Walther. I'd agree that its no P88, but it seems that almost every manufacturer puts out what you'd call a budget line of products. (Please note that's not meant to denigrate the pistol, just a comment on how it compares to some others in my opinion.)

Have you seen the latest and greatest from the venerable "Wilson Combat"? It's a plastic 9mm.


----------



## Shipwreck

MLB said:


> Oh, I don't know about that. If they're willing to put their name on it, I'd say it's a "real" Walther. I'd agree that its no P88, but it seems that almost every manufacturer puts out what you'd call a budget line of products. (Please note that's not meant to denigrate the pistol, just a comment on how it compares to some others in my opinion.)
> 
> Have you seen the latest and greatest from the venerable "Wilson Combat"? It's a plastic 9mm.


You misunderstand - The P22 -is not made by Walther. It is made by Uramex - the company that owns Walther. They make airguns. They make the P22 - which has a slide made of Zinc.

They also make their newest 22 model - It is not the same until that makes the P99 and the other Walther handguns of the past.

Sig has someone else make the Mosquito for them - it just has the Sig name


----------



## Almightyzappa

Here's the e-mail I wrote to Walther:

"Is the new PK380 manufactured by walther or is it made by Uramex like the P22 is?

Thanks for your time.

-Eric"

Straight forward question. Straight forward answer:

"Hello,

That weapon is being manufactured by Walther.

Regards,

Dave Valenze"

Looks like it may in fact be a true walther. This makes up my mind. I'll be getting one for sure.


----------



## MLB

I understand what you mean Ship. If it's made in Walther's factory or a Umarex factory, it is what it is regardless of the name on it. A handgun with a zinc slide and a barrel held in place with a nut isn't improved by it's place of manufacture IMO.


----------



## Almightyzappa

It looks like the PK380 is built different from what I read on the official page it says it has a steel slide. Hopefully the build quality is better than the P22, my magic 8 ball says "Outlook Good"


----------



## Shipwreck

I never believed that the slide will be zinc on the 380 - like it is on the P22. However, if Uramex makes it, the quality may still not be as high - we'll see.


----------



## Almightyzappa

So the e-mail I got may not be true then? The guy seemed to give a pretty definite answer.


----------



## Shipwreck

We'll have to see - I do not know. I HOPE it is a real walther gun - I'm not an expert on the german markings they put on it - but some people at the Walther Forum are. If it doesn't have the mark from ULM (this is what I have read on the Walther Forum), then its not really made by Walther (but still made in germany)


----------



## Almightyzappa

My next e-mail to them:

"Thanks for the info! So it's being produced at the factory in Ulm?"

Their response:
Hello,

Yes, that is correct.

Regards,

Dave"

On another note, I went into my local gun shop today and they were unwilling to look up any info on if they could pre-order it or not. Guess I'll have to call around a bit.


----------



## duomatic

My P22 has the proof marks for Köln, which is much closer to where Umarex has their factory in Arnsberg. The P22 also has "Walther Ulm/Do" inscribed on the side, but this is probably a brand identification, not an indication of where the gun was proof-fired. I don't think either of these markings indicate the location of manufacture, but I suppose one can infer by the proof-house mark where the factory was located. Ulm has been where the traditional Walther factory has been located after WWII, so using a local proof-house makes sense. 

The SHOT show pictures of the PK380 show the same Köln proof mark that is on the P22: three crowns on a shield. In contrast, the Ulm proof mark looks like an antler. 

Also consider that "Umarex" built the new "Walther" factory in Ulm. And of course, Walther dabbled in airguns too, long before joining Umarex. In fact, James Bond is holding a Walther airgun in many of the early movie posters. I guess they thought it looked flashier than the more compact Walthers Bond carried in the books.

We'll have to wait and see once the PK380 comes out, and goes through a few reviews.


----------



## Superninjafps

i think that may be the perfect pistol for the wife. She really likes the P22 but she handles a 9mm just fine. Heck she even fired my 10mm G-29 .... hmmm once. This will be a perfect well ballanced piece for the wife.


----------



## SigZagger

It's here in central Ohio. $359.00 NIB.


----------



## LeeStreet

I handled one in N.E Indiana. Sweet. I better go buy it. It was $ 355.


----------



## LeeStreet

Well, I bought the PK380 about 3 weeks ago. I finally got to shoot it last night. I only had time to shoot 12 rounds, but what a nice shooter. I shot it at a 30' target. Nice group & handled well. It needed lubed.


----------



## Cat

I picked the pk380 up 3 mo's ago on sale for 280.00 now 319.00 here. Walther PK380 - Black .380 Auto


----------

